# 22 week fetal cardiac scan tomorrow and ante natal classes



## rachelha (May 9, 2010)

Hello I have a 22 week fetal cardiac anomaly scan tomorrow afternoon, not sure what to expect, and I am a bit worried about it.  Can anyone tell me if it is much different from the other scans?

Also as all my care is at the hospital I have had no dealings with the community midwife who will be doing ante natal classes etc.  Do you know at what stage you normally hear about the classes?


----------



## bev (May 9, 2010)

Hi Rachel - sorry I cant answer any of your questions - but just wanted to wish you good luck and hope you get the answers your looking for - and maybe even a picture of the lovely babe!Bev x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 9, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Hello I have a 22 week fetal cardiac anomaly scan tomorrow afternoon, not sure what to expect, and I am a bit worried about it.  Can anyone tell me if it is much different from the other scans?
> 
> Also as all my care is at the hospital I have had no dealings with the community midwife who will be doing ante natal classes etc.  Do you know at what stage you normally hear about the classes?



If I was you I would ask for the classes instead of waiting to hear about them, for some weird reason I never got told until it was too late!!

I didnt go for a cardiac scan, never understood why though!!  Luckilly everything was fine anyway my friend went for one and she said it was to check the blood flow in the heart valves and also to make sure everything formed properly in the organogenesis stage   xx


----------



## Emmal31 (May 10, 2010)

Hi Rachel, 

The scan is just more detailed than the rest to make sure that everything has formed properly. I was told about ante natal classes at the very start and was told I would have to sign up fast to get a place but I didn't want to go to them anyway. So it's probably best you ask the midwife at the scan maybe or ring your doctors and they should be able to tell you. 

Hope all goes well this afternoon xxx


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2010)

Good kuck for this afternoon Rach hun xxxx lv to you and bump


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 10, 2010)

good luck lovely..sure it will be fine...hugs xxxxx


----------



## rachelha (May 10, 2010)

Emmal31 said:


> Hi Rachel,
> 
> The scan is just more detailed than the rest to make sure that everything has formed properly. I was told about ante natal classes at the very start and was told I would have to sign up fast to get a place but I didn't want to go to them anyway. So it's probably best you ask the midwife at the scan maybe or ring your doctors and they should be able to tell you.
> 
> Hope all goes well this afternoon xxx




I called the community antenatal centre a couple of weeks ago, to make sure I had not been missed off their lists, but have still not heard anything from them.  I guess I will have to keep on at them


----------



## Emmal31 (May 10, 2010)

Yeah definately if you want to go you'll have to be persistant with them, hope that you can get on one xx


----------



## Chrissie (May 10, 2010)

Hi
I hope everything went ok at your scan today!! Nobody has told me about a cardiac scan. I've got my next scan in 3wks (i'll be 24wks) hopefully it'll be better than my last scan (20wk scan) the sonographer was not very nice & wouldn't even let me have a picture  
Did you manage to find out about your antenatal classes? I haven't managed to get any info on them either
Take care xx


----------



## rachelha (May 10, 2010)

Hi - the scan was fine although it took 2 people and about 20mins for them to see everything they needed as baby was not co-operating.  His arm was right in the way.  There were no pictures this time though, which was a shame as my OH could not be there.

I have now got my Mat1b form, so can hand that into work tomorrow.

I am going to call my GP tomorrow about the antenatal classes.  

Emma - did you go to other antenatal classes instead?


----------



## Chrissie (May 10, 2010)

i'm glad that everything went well!!  x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 10, 2010)

Chrissie said:


> i'm glad that everything went well!!  x



Me too Rachel!!   xx


----------



## Steff (May 10, 2010)

Me 3 hun glad  all went swell xx


----------



## Emmal31 (May 11, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Hi - the scan was fine although it took 2 people and about 20mins for them to see everything they needed as baby was not co-operating.  His arm was right in the way.  There were no pictures this time though, which was a shame as my OH could not be there.
> 
> I have now got my Mat1b form, so can hand that into work tomorrow.
> 
> ...



No I didn't go to any. I was worried about being the youngest there and didn't want to know what I was in for x

I'm glad that all went well for you.


----------



## rachelha (May 11, 2010)

Emma - I am the opposite, I am worried about being the oldest there!!


----------



## Emmal31 (May 11, 2010)

You'll be fine.I don't think you'll be the oldest there x


----------

